

We should all just decide on JavaScript and solve interesting problems instead - evjan
http://peterevjan.com/posts/we-should-all-just-decide-on-javascript-and-solve-the-interesting-problems-instead/

======
lcedp
Meh.

We should all just decide on PHP and solve interesting problems instead.

We should all just decide on Fortran and solve interesting problems instead.

We should all just decide on perfocards and solve interesting problems
instead.

We should all just decide on slide rulers [1] and solve interesting problems
instead.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slide_rule)

~~~
evjan
Let me put it like this then: do you feel that we have, in the programming
language space, uncovered fantastic new ways of enriching humanity since PHP?

~~~
sgaither
Yes, the growth in the webspace can be partly attributable to programming
being more stable, more accessible to beginners. Do you think the hard part of
any programming/engineering project is learning a new language?

~~~
evjan
Yes, not disagreeing with you there.

And no, I don't think so.

------
Executor
But javascript has serious flaws. It doesn't have static typing, advance
language functionality like namespaces and generics were afterthoughts, and it
was a half-baked language. The original language was supposed to be more FP.

I'd rather support lua, c# or python being a better alternative.

------
drill_sarge
>We have the chance of running the same language on the front-end and the
back-end

yeah, I can't wait for a fully fledged webserver written in JS

